# From Flask to Comunity Pots - A Photo Essay



## Phred (Sep 28, 2019)

I’ve ve posted on this subject here and there a bit but thought a beginning to end set of photos would be cool.


----------



## Phred (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Phred (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Phred (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Phred (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## tomkalina (Sep 28, 2019)

Very similar to what we do in terms of spraying the root mass to remove most of the agar, except we use 4" square net bottom pots for our compots and we don't separate the seedlings until they're ready for individual pots. I think Orchids, Ltd. sells these net bottom pots.


----------



## Ray (Sep 28, 2019)

Considering my limited space, I don't do that any more, but I always started with bark that had been thoroughly wetted before potting, figuring (right or wrong) that dry bark might act as a desiccant to new roots. That's even more critical if you use LECA!


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 29, 2019)

I love this. Thank you so much. I want to do more flasks since I seem to have succeeded so far with one. They are just so tempting.


----------



## spujr (Sep 29, 2019)

Very nice post! Have you tried this with phrags as well?


----------



## Carper (Sep 29, 2019)

i have attempted many flasks over the last few years with very good success. However, in my approach, I separate and pot up individually from the outset but this takes time and takes up more space in my moderately small greenhouse. I have looked and noted the alternatives in this post. My questions would be, how long would you leave the entire seedling together in this compot and is it anymore difficult to separate the seedlings as the roots grow?

Gary
UK


----------



## Phred (Sep 29, 2019)

spujr said:


> Very nice post! Have you tried this with phrags as well?


Phrag roots aren’t as hairy as Paph roots so I depends on how big they are. Smaller ones tend to separate as you wash the medium off.


----------



## Phred (Sep 29, 2019)

Carper said:


> i have attempted many flasks over the last few years with very good success. However, in my approach, I separate and pot up individually from the outset but this takes time and takes up more space in my moderately small greenhouse. I have looked and noted the alternatives in this post. My questions would be, how long would you leave the entire seedling together in this compot and is it anymore difficult to separate the seedlings as the roots grow?
> 
> Gary
> UK


Unless Paph seedling separate on their own as you rinse them it’s better to leave them together. Teasing the seedlings apart can damage the roots and it sets them back. It’s much easier to separate them later. Paphs generally stay in a compot for 6 months to 1 year. When they’re ready to come out the new roots will separate easily. The old roots will be mostly dead and if you break them no harm will come to the seedlings


----------



## Phred (Sep 29, 2019)

What seedling should look like when you take them out of compots.


----------



## Carper (Sep 30, 2019)

Phred said:


> Unless Paph seedling separate on their own as you rinse them it’s better to leave them together. Teasing the seedlings apart can damage the roots and it sets them back. It’s much easier to separate them later. Paphs generally stay in a compot for 6 months to 1 year. When they’re ready to come out the new roots will separate easily. The old roots will be mostly dead and if you break them no harm will come to the seedlings



OK thanks. Will be giving this a go on my next purchase.

Gary


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 30, 2019)

this is great! thanks


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2019)

Looking good. Where are you in NJ!?


----------



## Phred (Oct 1, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Looking good. Where are you in NJ!?


South near Philadelphia


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2019)

There is an eBay vendor down near Shamong.


----------



## Phred (Oct 1, 2019)

There are a few eBay vendors down here. Not big Paph vendors though.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2019)

You must be near me, I live in Elmer 
I’d forgotten that the eBay vendor was near me, in pine barrens no less


----------



## Phred (Oct 2, 2019)

Pretty close... I’m in Turnersville


----------



## orchidmouse (Oct 2, 2019)

Phred. Thanks for a great lesson!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for a splendid and intersting thread! Very informa- and instructive!

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## ScientistKen (Oct 4, 2019)

Nice looking plants! I like how you did the compots. Where did you get the plastic grid that you placed on top of the egg crate?


----------



## Phred (Oct 5, 2019)

The plastic mesh on top of the egg-crate is from a craft store. It’s a plastic canvas used to sew yarn on for making crafts. It comes in an assortment of sizes and shapes. Walmart also sells it in their craft department. It’s works good to make your own baskets to hold smaller medium... sew it together with fishing line.


----------



## ScientistKen (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks! I bought some of the mesh today and converted a couple of my compot trays for the next flask I get.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice lessons, ty!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks for your very informative explanation.


----------



## spujr (Nov 17, 2019)

Phred, have to tried using a heat mat with your plants? If so does it help? For some growing media I think heat mats are almost essential, but your pots are quite shallow perhaps a heat mat might dry the bark too fast?


----------



## Phred (Nov 17, 2019)

I do use a heat mat in the winter some times. Most of my compots are on metal shelves with a light underneath that lights the shelf below it. That produces a little heat which seems to be beneficial especially when the room is colder. On occasion I have more compots than will fit, I only have 16’ of compot/seedling shelf... lol, so I use the heat mat for the overflow in the winter. My heat mat has a metal frame over it so the plants don’t actually sit directly on it.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 28, 2020)

Wonderful post. Booked-marked for easy reference. I've spent an hour or more on-line trying to locate a source for those sturdy looking green compots that you pictured. I couldn't find anything like them. I also checked Orchids Limited for the 4x4 square net-bottom pots tomkalina pictured, as well as general searches for them. No luck. Would you be able to offer some guidance? Alternatively, maybe a wide bulb pan might work? Thanks!


----------



## Phred (Dec 28, 2020)

masaccio said:


> Wonderful post. Booked-marked for easy reference. I've spent an hour or more on-line trying to locate a source for those sturdy looking green compots that you pictured. I couldn't find anything like them. I also checked Orchids Limited for the 4x4 square net-bottom pots tomkalina pictured, as well as general searches for them. No luck. Would you be able to offer some guidance? Alternatively, maybe a wide bulb pan might work? Thanks!


They're black now..
Here's the link 










Small Seed Tray Black


This small seed tray, made from recycled polypropylene and featuring drainage holes in the bottom, makes for an excellent seedling starter.Dimensions: 9" L x 6.5" W x 2.5" H.




www.greenhousemegastore.com


----------



## masaccio (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks so much! Great source.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 28, 2020)

I have some of the black square pots, they originally come with a clear dome top. I tried searching online for them but didn’t see with quick look. Seems like ‘high drain’ was part of the previous search phrase when I found them. They are great for community pots. 
There are also ‘perma-nest’ heavy duty plant trays with no holes in bottom. No longer green, but cream colored


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice! For Paphs I just leave most of the agar on (I spray it loose and peel some off the edges). I just stick the puck undisturbed into a pot with medium under and around it, and keep the pot in a half-open gallon zip lock bag for a few months. I have found the longer the compot stays in the ziplock the better the plants do. 

The agar will melt away over time, and I repot and separate the group into a few more compots after 6 months when the roots are much stronger.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks for you help, cnycharles. I’ll have a look for those. In the meantime, the ones Phred linked me to will get me started.


----------



## eds (Dec 28, 2020)

They look a bit like strong quarter seed trays so that might be worth a Google if you're struggling to find them. They can be bought with and without the clear top over here.

Here's an example:





Mini High Dome Propagators Quarter Size Seed Tray Lid Windowsill







broadoaknursery.co.uk


----------



## masaccio (Dec 28, 2020)

Justin said:


> Nice! For Paphs I just leave most of the agar on (I spray it loose and peel some off the edges). I just stick the puck undisturbed into a pot with medium under and around it, and keep the pot in a half-open gallon zip lock bag for a few months. I have found the longer the compot stays in the ziplock the better the plants do.
> 
> The agar will melt away over time, and I repot and separate the group into a few more compots after 6 months when the roots are much stronger.


That’s interesting. I was looking at a post on You Tube and the guy said it was important to wash off all the agar because it could breed fungus, mold, etc.


----------



## Phred (Dec 28, 2020)

masaccio said:


> That’s interesting. I was looking at a post on You Tube and the guy said it was important to wash off all the agar because it could breed fungus, mold, etc.


In the past I've left most of the agar on. A year later when I replanted it was still pretty much there. It depends on the agar... if it comes off easy I take as much off as possible without disturbing the roots. The seedlings definitely do better without too much agar.
I also find that it's better to get the seedlings acclimated to your growing area as soon as possible. The idea is to start watering a little more because there is a relationship between how fast you can grow seedlings and the amount of water you give it. The more you CAN water a seedling the faster it will grow. If they're not drying you can't water.
I generally take about two weeks or so to acclimate seedlings to my growing area.
Also, if you do keep your compots in a ziplock or use domes you should let the seedlings dry off after watering before returning them to the ziplock or covering back up with the dome.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 28, 2020)

Masaccio, I've been trying to do start a conversation with you regarding these but for some reason it won't let me. Have you in some way turned off the function to get a private conversation started?


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 28, 2020)

Looks like you are doing well! Here is my deflasked delenatii half vini cross back in Sept 2020:



Now in Decemeber:


----------



## masaccio (Dec 28, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Masaccio, I've been trying to do start a conversation with you regarding these but for some reason it won't let me. Have you in some way turned off the function to get a private conversation started?


Not intentionally. I'll check my settings. That would be great.

Conversations enabled now.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 28, 2020)

Phred said:


> In the past I've left most of the agar on. A year later when I replanted it was still pretty much there. It depends on the agar... if it comes off easy I take as much off as possible without disturbing the roots. The seedlings definitely do better without too much agar.
> I also find that it's better to get the seedlings acclimated to your growing area as soon as possible. The idea is to start watering a little more because there is a relationship between how fast you can grow seedlings and the amount of water you give it. The more you CAN water a seedling the faster it will grow. If they're not drying you can't water.
> I generally take about two weeks or so to acclimate seedlings to my growing area.
> Also, if you do keep your compots in a ziplock or use domes you should let the seedlings dry off after watering before returning them to the ziplock or covering back up with the dome.


Awesome advice, Phred. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Phred (Dec 28, 2020)

Paphman910 said:


> Looks like you are doing well! Here is my deflasked delenatii half vini cross back in Sept 2020:
> View attachment 24356
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good...


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 28, 2020)

Excellent thread.
I bought a dozen or so of the 4” net bottom pots from Orchids Limited thIs past spring.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 29, 2020)

I bought these after reading this post months ago. I also found these zip lock containers at the grocery that the square pots fit into perfectly. The lid I only use for a few days after they are deflasked


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2020)

masaccio said:


> That’s interesting. I was looking at a post on You Tube and the guy said it was important to wash off all the agar because it could breed fungus, mold, etc.



True that would seem to be a risk, but it has never cause a problem for me. It might also depend on the formulation. My flasks are typically all from Orchid Inn.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 29, 2020)

Maybe it is just me. When I had to buy the 4 inch compots they were expensive and came with a 4 1/2 inch tall clear plastic top. I think most of mine came from Kelly's Corner. I was then trying to grow micranthum seedling just using the bottoms. Now I use them for flasks. Now let me be clear I am far from an expert at this. I grow them in natural light in my front entrance way. No heat in there but there is a glass door and a small window. The heat comes in from the living room. Heat is 70 daytime and 60 at night, but I would assume cooler in there. These are flasks that arrived in Oct of this year. They will start taking off faster once we hit March. Plenty of room in there for the plants to grow. I grow in sphagnum moss and this time of year leave them over a month without additional watering. Nor do I take the top off unless I'm checking to see if they need water. Apparently they don't need the air movement that every seems to think they require. Just my two cents. Do what works
for you.


----------

